# Casualgilde sucht neue Member für intere 10er Gruppe



## Mandarinchen (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle Gilden Suchenden!

Ihr sucht eine Gilde, in der es gemütlich freundschaftlich zu geht, wo die Menschen hinter den Pixeln sich gut verstehen? Wo zudem der Altersdurchschnitt ab Mitte 20 aufwärts liegt? Aber ihr habt einen Job (vielleicht sogar im Schichtdienst?), Familie, Kinder, ein Reallife und könnt deswegen nicht ständig zocken?

Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig! Wir sind eine kleine familiäre (Allinanz)Gilde auf den PVE-Server Alexstrasza. Im Moment gehören uns in etwa 96 Charaktere an (nicht Accounts!).
Uns ist es wichtig, dass sich die Member untereinander gut verstehen, einander helfen und miteinander Spaß haben! Wir sind jeden Abend in den Heroischen Instanzen unterwegs, Donnerstags steht bei uns die Raidquest auf dem Programm, am Samstag raiden wir, bzw. möchten wir wieder raiden - doch dazu gleich noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wird bei uns viel getwinkt, inklusive Besuchen in den Classic Inis, und zwar so wie sie gedacht waren - ohne sich von einem 80er ziehen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir kämpfen uns tapfer selber durch!

So, nun zum Thema Raids:
Bis kurz vor Weihnachten hatten wir eine an sich gut funktionierende 10er Stammgruppe am Start - gildenintern. Allerdings ist es leider so, dass einige doch mehr wollten, und uns aus diesem Grund leider verlassen haben. Somit ist das Raiden bei uns leider seit gut 2 Monaten intern nicht mehr möglich. Und das wollen wir gerne wieder ändern, da Raiden für uns dazu gehört, zum Spiel! An dieser Stelle betone ich aber ganz ausdrücklich: WIR SIND KEINE RAIDGILDE!!! Es geht uns nicht um Ranglisten, Firstkills oder sonst was in der Richtung. Aber die Raids sind auch ein Aspekt des Spiel, und daher wollen wir auch diesen Teil erleben. Wir haben einen Abend in der Woche, wo länger geraidet wird - Und zwar am Samstag, von 20.00 Uhr bis (je nachdem was ansteht - kann auch kürzer sein) 24.00 Uhr. Unter der Woche machen wir immer Donnerstags die Raidquest. Und ab und an spontan mal Kammer oder nen Drachenabend.

Wir sind, was das Raiden angeht eher Nachzügler: in Ulduar stehen wir vor Thorim (noch keine Hardmodes versucht), in ICC stehen wir bei beim zweiten Boss.
Naxx, Malygos und Obsi ist clear (inkl. S+1D). Auch Kammer 10 haben wir intern clear.

Es geht bei unserer Suche um eine 10er Stammgruppe! Die 25er ID's stehen jedem Mitglied zur freien Verfügung! 25er Raids werden von unserer Gilde (noch?) NICHT angeboten.

Welche Klassen suchen wir nun?

1 x Eule
1 x Shadow
1 x Schurke

Eule und Shadow gerne mit Dualspec auf Heal, falls mal wo ein dritter Heiler nötig sein sollte.
(1x Gruppenheiler)

*Haben wir Ansprüche an Interessenten?*
*Ja, die haben wir - aber keine überzogenen, würd ich mal sagen:*

Ihr solltet euch ab Mitte 20 aufwärts bewegen (Jahre, nicht Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Idealerweise ist euer Char lvl 80 (natürlich kann auch der eine oder andere Twink zu uns, wenn ihr mit eurem Mainchar beitretet)
Ihr seid auch bereit, euch in eine Gilde einzubringen, und habt auch Interesse an gemeinsamen Unternehmungen, wenn kein Raid ansteht
Ihr solltet keine 24/7 Spieler sein! Denn dann passen wir einfach nicht zusammen!
Ihr solltet an dem einen Raidabend den wir haben, 100% bei der Sache sein, und euer Bestes geben (das heißt auch, sich Guides anzusehen, oder Taktiken zu lesen)
Ihr solltet auch Geduld und Wipe Bereitschaft mitbringen - neue Bosse sind ja manchmal etwas schwerer.
Euer Equipstand? Ich denke mal, Itelmlevel 232 hat inzwischen jeder, und ist ja in Zeiten der Zufälligen Instanz auch schnell erfarmt.
Breitschaft, euer Equip zu verbessern, optimale Sockel und Verzauberungen sollten auch bei Casuals normal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eure Raidkenntnisse? Brauchen nicht bis in die Classiczeiten zurückgehen - ab WotLK reicht völlig aus. ICC braucht ihr keine große Erfahrung - haben wir selber auch noch nicht. Von Vorteil wäre es, wenn ihr Ulduar schon kennt - denn auch da werden wir noch des öfteren vorbeischauen!

*Was bieten wir unseren Membern?*
*
*
Zusammenhalt und Spaß
eine nette und lustige Gemeinschaft
TS² Server ist natürlich auch vorhanden (und wird auch rege genutzt!)
HP mit Forum und Raidplan
Gildenbank und Wappenrock gibt es auch, aber das wird ja hoffentlich für niemanden den Ausschlag geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich nun euer Interesse geweckt haben, würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr auf unserer Homepage vorbeischauen würdet!

Gerne könnt ihr natürlich auch hier posten, oder ihr schickt mir eine PM.
Ingame stehen euch Andijäger / Rauschbart oder Mandarina gerne für Fragen oder auch ein TS Gespräch zur Verfügung!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Cyrisp (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mandarinchen,

schade, dass Ihr auf einem fremden Server seid, ich würde glatt, obwohl ich mich in unserem Forum gegen neue Bündnisse ausgesprochen habe, trotzdem ein Bündnis mit Euch versuchen, da Eure Intention genau der unseren entspricht, wir das gleiche Problem und etwa die gleiche Größe haben.

Wie gesagt sehr sehr Schade, ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg bei Eurer Suche

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mandarinchen (4. Februar 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Hallo Cyrisp!

Da ich das Buffed Gildenforum auch oft nur lesend verfolge, sind mir deine Suchbeiträge auch schon öfter aufgefallen. Und auch ich hab mir schon oft gedacht "Schade, dass die auf einem anderen Server spielen, das klingt, als würden wir ungefähr gleich ticken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltet ihr gerade auf der Suche sein, wünsch ich Euch auch viel Erfolg bei eurer Suche!

Liebe Grüße,
Manda[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (13. Februar 2010)

Unsere Suche ist noch aktuell! Meldet euch ruhig, wir beissen auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (21. Februar 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Wir suchen noch immer! 

Traut euch, und meldet euch! Wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung im Kampf[/font] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (27. Februar 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]So, mal ein Update:

am dringendsten suchen wir Schurken und Priester (Skillung egal, wir brauchen sowohl Heiler - gerne auch Diszi - als auch nen Shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber es kann sich natürlich JEDE andere Klasse genauso gerne bei uns melden, wenn ihr meint, dass ihr zu uns passt. Das ist uns am wichtigsten!

Also dann, hoffentlich bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (6. März 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Da schubs ich doch den Beitrag wieder ein klein wenig nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Natürlich könnt ihr  euch auch bei uns bewerben, wenn ihr keine der gesuchten Klassen spielt![/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Es gibt bei uns auch keine Mindestteilnahme an Raids und vorgeschriebene Onlinezeiten - alles ganz locker bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Schönes Wochenende,[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (20. März 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Das muss wieder nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Unsere Suche ist durchaus noch aktuell! Meldet euch ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (28. März 2010)

[font="'Lucida Sans Unicode"]Unsere Suche läuft noch! Bewerbt euch, wir sind ein richtig netter Haufen[/font] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

